# Moving to the Costa del sol



## Fishergrange (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi my husband myself and our three children 6, 4 1/2, 2 1/2, are looking to move this year to the Costa deal sol, (for a more of an outdoor way of life instead of rain rain and even more rain,) I was wondering what people that have moved with young children have thought of their move, and would they prefer state or private school? would the children not struggle with the language at school, I am so confused we visited Atalaya school estapona and it looked wonderful, which areas in CDS would be best to raise children I have stayed 4 times last year in San Pedro and loved it, but not been anywhere else to stay drove through to a few places but not stayed for long, can anyone recommend both state schools or private schools that they have sent their children too, such a worry, and if anyone knows of any rental company's that are reliable, have had not much luck just now with some rental companies, thanks Elaine


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, welcome.

Your children will be fine in a state school, as they are young enough to adapt and pick up the language quickly. 

But what about you? Do you have enough to live on, pay health insurance etc? Remember you have very little chance of finding work (30% unemployment here!), you will lose your child benefits, free health care, etc etc. And believe me, it rains here _a lot _in the winter!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Our friends in San Pedro sent their children to Aloha College not far away in Nueva Andalucia. I went to a few sports days etc and it seems very good. Lots of nationalities not just British. Both kids went on to Universities in UK.


----------



## Fishergrange (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi thanks for your reply's we will have private health care when in Spain, I will not be working As I will be looking after the children as my husband works for an oil company and he will be doing month on month, off, when he comes back we want to spend quality time outdoors with the children I know that it will rain some of the time over their but at least you are guarenteed nice summers, which makes all the difference, :grinning: you are not in the UK lol, I have saw aloha college but it is so confusing as when you go on for reviews you have good and bad, I just don't want to send them to the wrong school and then Regret it, I want them to love it and settle in well, they are learning Spanish just now which hopefully will help, if you can think of anything else I may need to no please let me no, would love to meet people over their with any children to socialise thanks Elaine x


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a friend who's 12 year old son attends Aloha, her husband also works in oil and gas (as does mine). They arrived when he was 11 and came via an international school in Cyprus. My son attends the British College, Torremuelle and my daughter is now at uni in Marbella; MIUC. When we arrived in Spain via international schools in South Korea my kids were aged 16 and 12. The common factor is the age of the children and their inability to speak Spanish. Your children are so young I would save your money and allow your children to intergrate with the community and learn a language and culture like second nature. Then you can choose to do what a lot of 'foreign' families do move their kids to International Schools later. Maybe after Primary. There were so many kids who did that at my kids school, especially switching at the start of IGCSEs to enable them to attend UK Universities. International / British / Foreign ( whatever you want to call them!) schools are hitty missy the world over! I have yet to send my kids to an International school that is worth the overpriced fees! Everyone has an opinion and it is only through personal experience you will find out if that school is right for your kids or not. Bring winter woolies I am bloomin freezing at the mo' as I was last winter and the winter before that! Best of luck with everything.


----------

